# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Robert Paul 2012?

## Bergie Bergeron

Ron Paul's son, Robert, lives in Texas and might be a good candidate for Kay Bailey Hutchison's open Senate seat in 2012. Anyone know how good he is on the issues? He was expecting to be drafted by his dad's supporters so is he willing to run?

----------


## Son of Detroit

Three Drs. Paul in Congress, all starting with the letter R.

Paul is the new Kennedy.

----------


## Matt Collins

I rode in an elevator with him last week in DC. Although I didn't get a picture.

----------


## muzzled dogg

someone secure some domains!

----------


## brenden.b

This could make things interesting. Seriously, where does he stand on the issues? I can't imagine he strays too far from the apple tree.

----------


## trey4sports

Damn, we'll have the trifecta

----------


## Tinnuhana

"It's the Meet-Up groups that are going to do this." Got to get them up to speed soon!

----------


## brenden.b

RonPaul.com is talking about Ron running for Senate in 2012. I think we need to talk to them about getting on board with Robert Paul running for U.S. Senate. Ron running for Senate at this point in his career does not make any sense. Robert running makes perfect sense.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Yes!

Robert Paul for Senate!

----------


## Bman

I like it.

----------


## Sola_Fide

How do we make this happen guys?

----------


## Bman

My advice.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ght=Draft+rand

Speak to Teh Collins!

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

The big question is: How are we going to fund a potential Paul (or Medina) Senate campaign if Ron Paul runs for president?

----------


## brenden.b

> The big question is: How are we going to fund a potential Paul (or Medina) Senate campaign if Ron Paul runs for president?


I think it is entirely possible. Heck, I think it would be a benefit to have two Pauls running for higher office in the same election.

----------


## trey4sports

firs off, it would be nice to know if he even has any ambition for running.

----------


## brenden.b

> firs off, it would be nice to know if he even has any ambition for running.


Well, it might take a little convincing, much like it did to get Ron to run for President.

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

> firs off, it would be nice to know if he even has any ambition for running.


He's expecting it but that's something we'd have to ask him.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Collinz, help us out!

----------


## Eric21ND

I'm willing to endorse his candidacy, but not that tie.

----------


## Cowlesy

Collins make this happen!

----------


## Mini-Me

In the words of Tyler Durden,



> $#@!er's setting up franchises!

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

Anyone here living in Texas? You could schedule a meeting with him to check his intentions.

----------


## Matt Collins

I say we go for Medina since she already has an organization and has  done this before, but if we can get Rob to run for Congress, then why  not?  (assuming his philosophical foundations are the same as Ron and  Rand)


I don't have any connections to Rob, but I did help Rand get started in  his run for the Senate, largely because I live close to him:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...010-Senate-run!

----------


## brenden.b

> I say we go for Medina since she already has an organization and has  done this before, but if we can get Rob to run for Congress, then why  not?  (assuming his philosophical foundations are the same as Ron and  Rand)
> 
> 
> I don't have any connections to Rob, but I did help Rand get started in  his run for the Senate, largely because I live close to him:
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...010-Senate-run!


True. But do you foresee Medina being labeled as a truther in the last election as a problem?

Robert running for Congress would still be a good idea.

----------


## Thomas

i love this idea, but i believe robert has previously said he wasn't interested...

----------


## Gage



----------


## Matt Collins

> True. But do you foresee Medina being labeled as a truther in the last election as a problem?


Yes of course, but that can be overcome with good narrative marketing on her part.

----------


## brenden.b

What district could Robert run in, should he decide to run for House?

----------


## Sola_Fide

I do think it would be more feasible for Medina to run since she has a network and name recognition already, but think about it:  Rand went from unknown to Senator in 2 years.

----------


## rp08orbust

> I do think it would be more feasible for Medina to run since she has a network and name recognition already, but think about it:  Rand went from unknown to Senator in 2 years.


True, but KY is a tiny population that Rand was able to introduce himself to in person at local events.  He was also somewhat known to Republicans for his involvement in the anti-tax group (whose name I've forgotten).

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

According to Imperial, if he ran for House, it would be in the 12th district where Republican Kay Granger would be incumbent. 

We also have to look into the 4 new districts that Texas is going to have but I doubt they're going to be drawn in time for someone to campaign in the 2012 elections.

----------


## Zap!

Seems like a great guy. If he runs and wins in Texas, how many other sons does Ron Paul have in other states?

----------


## rp08orbust

> Seems like a great guy. If he runs and wins in Texas, how many other sons does Ron Paul have in other states?


This is where his being married to the same woman for 50 years works against us

----------


## Brett85

> I do think it would be more feasible for Medina to run since she has a network and name recognition already, but think about it:  Rand went from unknown to Senator in 2 years.


The name "Paul" has more name recognition than Debra Medina has.  Name recognition wouldn't be something that Robert Paul would have to worry about.

----------


## Suzu

> The name "Paul" has more name recognition than Debra Medina has.  Name recognition wouldn't be something that Robert Paul would have to worry about.


If sounding exactly like comedian Jeff Foxworthy would count for anything in a campaign, Robert could snap it up by telling a few "You might be a redneck" jokes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaJwT40m24U

----------


## Matt Collins

Robert Paul, son of Ron Paul and brother of Rand Paul, does not dismiss a potential future run for Congress when directly asked about this on his Facebook page:










Also posted elsewhere on Facebook: 







 Remember, you saw it here first!

----------


## Sola_Fide

The Legend is at work again!  :collins:

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/p...p?id=735140915

If you feel like convincing him

----------


## qh4dotcom

Well if he wants to run for office he needs to have charisma and public speaking skills like Rand...I haven't heard him speak so does anybody else know if he's a smooth talker like Rand?

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

> Well if he wants to run for office he needs to have charisma and public speaking skills like Rand...I haven't heard him speak so does anybody else know if he's a smooth talker like Rand?


Check the first post..

----------


## Zap!

He seems even more liberty minded and radical than Rand. He's got Debra Medina and Wikileaks in his "Likes"! Please run, Robert!

----------


## Aratus

> I rode in an elevator with him last week in DC. Although I didn't get a picture.





> someone secure some domains!





> Damn, we'll have the trifecta





> "It's the Meet-Up groups that are going to do this." Got to get them up to speed soon!



the texas senate race is VERY wide open right now? cooooooooooooooooool!

----------


## Aratus

> The Legend is at work again!  :collins:





> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/p...p?id=735140915
> 
> If you feel like convincing him





> He seems even more liberty minded and radical than Rand. 
> He's got Debra Medina and Wikileaks in his "Likes"! Please run, Robert!


a senate run is looking timely and possible!!!

----------


## Brett85

Did anyone speak to Ron regarding this at CPAC?

----------


## Matt Collins

> Did anyone speak to Ron regarding this at CPAC?


 Rand mentioned that his siblings might one day run or something, nothing firm. But he did indeed acknowledge his brother Rob gave a bunch of speeches during Ron's campaign in '08.

----------


## gaazn

Ron Paul supporters control at least 20-25% of the primary votes from the get go, which makes it a real challenge for opponents to win.  They'd have to win almost 70% of the remaining votes.

----------


## skyorbit

Do you think we could fund BOTH a presidential campaign, and a Senate campaign?

Tracy

----------


## Matt Collins

> Do you think we could fund BOTH a presidential campaign, and a Senate campaign?
> 
> Tracy


Yep because our base has grown by leaps and bounds from last time.

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

Rand had the advantage of running in a small state in a very limited field of serious contenders (Grayson was pretty much the only real competition).  Texas, however, is a huge state, all of whose residents you can't meet face-to-face, and the 2012 Texas Senate race is looking VERY crowded with lots of big names.  Robert Paul would be better off running for a House seat.  He definitely has what it takes to be elected to some type of political office, though.  If Ron Paul isn't nominated as the Republican presidential candidate, he should jump into the Senate race himself.  Polls show he has a very good shot.

----------

